

Pluto-Bound Spacecraft Faces Crisis - cryptoz
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/pluto-bound-spacecraft-faces-crisis/?&WT.mc_id=SA_DD_20140522

======
smoyer
This was discussed a few days ago ... unfortunately I failed to find the
related link.

~~~
hga
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7780747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7780747)

And it started out with this link, replaced by a better one to _Nature_.

~~~
dang
Thanks. Burying the current post as dupe.

~~~
hga
You're very welcome.

This phenomena suggests it would be useful to have a mechanism to block the
future use of original links when they're changed.

~~~
smoyer
Or if you end up with a better discussion the second time, it would be nice to
merge the second conversation into the first thread.

------
themartorana
Being completely ignorant of ongoing NASA or private venture space projects,
if the Hubble telescope is so useful and oversubscribed (not to mention old)
wouldn't it make sense to launch a few more Hubbles sometime soon?

~~~
lucaspiller
There are a fair few other space observatories according to Wikipedia, however
I suspect most of them have special missions. As I understand HST is fairly
versatile with a wide range of equipment. It is also estimated to cost over
$10 billion, so sending a few more up would each cost over half of NASAs
annual budget :D

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_space_observatories](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_space_observatories)

~~~
rjsw
Didn't the NRO give NASA a couple of sets of optics from older spec Keyhole
satellites ?

~~~
arethuza
Looks like it!

[http://www.space.com/20955-nasa-spy-satellite-telescopes-
mis...](http://www.space.com/20955-nasa-spy-satellite-telescopes-
missions.html)

------
phy6
Kind of reminds me of the kids who would show up to an exam and then have to
ask around to borrow a pencil because they didn't come prepared.

